# Cigpet Eco 12



## Schnappie (27/4/17)

I was sent this tank for review from Christina from @Heaven Gifts many thanks for the opportunity!

*Introduction:*
Cigpet is a very unfamiliar company here in SA. They are actually a sister company of iJoy, and you can say this tank is basically the sister tank of the Ijoy Maxo V12. Yes this is another one of those monster cloud blowing tanks, and I had to "prime' my lungs beforehand by blasting away on big dual coil builds while waiting for this tank so that I don't get blown away by this monster. Bare in mind I usually vape single coil builds between 30 - 50 watts. Spending time with this tank actually made me enjoy high wattage dripping more so my style of vaping has expanded a lot over the last month or so. I spent a good 3 or 4 weeks before writing this review as well.

I read that this tank is compatible with the maxo v12 coils as well, and I read somewhere else that tank is in turn compatible with the SMOK TFV12 coils. So It means these coils are all compatible with each of these tanks so if you can't find eco 12 coils, the TFV12 coils will do just fine! These tanks also come in 3 colours at time of writing this review namely SS, Black and Rainbow. What also makes this tank unique is that it comes with a unique coloured resin driptip and no tank's driptip looks the same.

I received the SS one from @Heaven Gifts 






The other colours:



*Package Contents:*
1x Cigpet Eco 12 tank
1x Eco-T12 coil preinstalled( 0.12 ohm 60 - 350 watts)
1x Eco-Q4 coil ( 0.15 ohm 60 - 180 watts)
1x Resin driptip
1x 510 driptip adapter
1x spare glass
O-rings
RBA base sold seperately

*Product Features:*
Capacity: 6.5 ml
Diameter: 28mm(25mm at base)
Height: 65.6 mm 
Smooth airflow and massive, flavourful vapor
Wide selection of coils and compatibility with TFV12 and maxo V12 coils
Topfill cap (screws on)
Bottom adjustable airflow

Coils:



Optional RBA deck sold seperately:






*My Experience:
*
I was sent the stainless steel version of the tank with all parts included as stated above. The tank came preinstalled with the Eco-T12 coil so I decided to go for broke and try out this coil first.
Opening up the tank the threading is nice and smooth, and being such a big tank opening and closing the bottom of the tank to replace coils, and the topfill cap, is a breeze.

Priming the coil would be similar to the SMOK T12 coil where you would just drip a few drops down each of the coil chambers, and a few drops to the outer wicking holes to make sure this coil is properly saturated.




After screwing the coil back in and the tank back on, its time to fill up the tank. The juicefill slots at the top are massive, I am pretty sure you can just pour the juice straight from the bottle into this tank with no spilling. I also measured that you do indeed fit 6.5ml's in here, slightly more than in the TFV12.




This tank also has adjustable bottom airflow, and I have to say the airflow on this is crazy but smooth! i normally like to close it off a third as its simply too much and the flavour comes through a bit better. I also like the wide bore resin driptip that is unique to this tank, but you also get a 510 driptip adapter for those who prefer their own driptips. I tried fitting my Goon driptip in here but its slightly too big for the tank.







Okay so how does she vape? Well i did a few priming puffs first after leaving the coil to soak in the filled tank, because the idea of a dry hit in this beast just scares me! I then started off at the rated 60 watts and...nothing.Turned it up to 80 watts and...barely some vapor. I then turned it impatiently up to 120 watts and okay... now we are getting somewhere. Already some nice clouds, and flavour starting to come through but still a cold vape. At 120 watts!! what!?

I turned it up to 150 watts and really started to enjoy the flavour now, albeit short drags compared to my regular long draws as I will choke up!I kept working the wattage up till the maximum my RX would allow which is 250 watts and still no sign of a dry hit! The vape is way too warm though and i dont actually see someone vaping this even close to the rated 360 watts! Then you get the t16 coil which is rated to 400 watts! just madness in my opinion. I settled on about 180 watts as the most comfortable for me. Its the best compromise between flavour and a not too warm vape. the tank does need power for the flavour to come through.

Speaking of flavour i am very surprised how good it was, its not RTA or RDA level but for stock coils this was really impressive! Especially on the Q4 coils(until mine burnt) and apparently on the X4 coils. It goes without mention that the clouds are ridiculous. I am not a cloud chaser but it was fun to fill the room up with just two or three pulls. This is truly a party trick tank for me but I know a lot of vapers love these monster tanks and it has some really good flavour to go with! The tank chows through juice obviously but the 6.5ml capacity helps a lot to keep you going for a while.

Overall i am surprised at how much flavour these big coils can give, just a shame I couldnt get more from my Q4 coil as it gave dry hits and got ruined quite quickly, helped in no part by the fact that the wicking holes are fancy lighting bolt designs, that are covered, rather than the big open holes of cotton on the T12 coils, that is still working 3, 4 weeks later.

What I am missing though is an RBA deck to coil and wick and try out in this tank. As shown above it is available, but for some reason they decided to sell it seperately, which was not a good move in my view. It does look like an epic build deck though and I would have loved to try it.It would make this tank a much more attaractive option as I know a lot of the SMOK folks end up using the RBA's more than the stock coils as it gets expensive.

*Pro's:*
Great humungous clouds
Good flavour
Smooth airflow
Big juice capacity( slightly more than TFV12)
Unique Resin Driptip
Good build quality
Great alternative to TFV12
Cheaper than TFV12

*Con's:*
No RBA deck included (sold separately)
Juice guzzler
Battery life guzzler
Does need high watts for flavour to come through

Overall in terms of the market this tank is aimed for i would say its a great tank, with great build quality, Good flavour and a bit of a unique feel compared to the smok tank. i enjoyed spending time with this tank although not as an all day device. I would personally take it over the smok TFV12 as I like the design more and the resin driptip, but the RBA deck should really have been part of the kit!

If you are interested this tank can be found on the following link:

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/CIGPET-ECO12-Tank-SS.html

And the RBA deck here:

https://www.heavengifts.com/product/CIGPET-ECO-RTA-Deck-for-ECO12.html

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (27/4/17)

Jeepers I couldnt even imagine vaping that high! Impressive looking tank though!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (27/4/17)

Stosta said:


> Jeepers I couldnt even imagine vaping that high! Impressive looking tank though!


It is perfect for the cloud chasers! DIY juice and lots of batts for this one though


----------



## BumbleBee (27/4/17)

Great review @Schnappie 

This new wave of "hypertanks" Is really starting to push new limits. So much wattage and so much juice consumption really isn't necessary but it certainly is fun. If the TFV8 is anything to go by then this thing must be really impressive. And for something that is essentially a TFV12 the price point certainly is attractive.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (27/4/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Great review @Schnappie
> 
> This new wave of "hypertanks" Is really starting to push new limits. So much wattage and so much juice consumption really isn't necessary but it certainly is fun. If the TFV8 is anything to go by then this thing must be really impressive. And for something that is essentially a TFV12 the price point certainly is attractive.


Thanks @BumbleBee I must say this was way out of my comfortzone as a restrictive lung hitter, but what surprised me is how "vapeable" it actually is at these high wattages with decent flavour to boot! I can see a lot of cloud chasers loving this. Like you mentioned with pushing the boundaries maybe people like us at the lower wattage scale will also benefit as they learn to get more from coils with even smaller form factors. Kind of like how road cars eventually benefit from the technology of F1 cars down the line...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/4/17)

Great review @Schnappie 
Detailed yet easy to read and follow

Not something i could easily use and try write a review on
I had a vape on a TFV12 a while back - at I think 120Watts - not sure what coil was in there - but i choked with all the vapour..... Hehe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (28/4/17)

Silver said:


> Great review @Schnappie
> Detailed yet easy to read and follow
> 
> Not something i could easily use and try write a review on
> I had a vape on a TFV12 a while back - at I think 120Watts - not sure what coil was in there - but i choked with all the vapour..... Hehe


Thanks @Silver I was very worried about this one. It helps to systematically work it up and starting with short puffs. Oh yes and half the nicotine you are used to

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vape_Moe (1/5/17)

Hey @Schnappie 
I was wondering when will they be available in South Africa?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/5/17)

Vape_Moe said:


> Hey @Schnappie
> I was wondering when will they be available in South Africa?


At the moment there are no vendors locally who have stock of it. They should be available in the near future. You can post a thread in the "Who has stock" sub so that vendors can reply to you and let you know when or if they are bringing it in. Nice to see a fellow Durban vaper

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

